# Voodoo Doll



## BrokenBlacksheep (Sep 22, 2010)

You may have to just "sew" them through the fabric so they'll stay put. People will still get it. I think.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

What about gluing small pieces of styrofoam inside the clothing? Than sticking the skewers through the cloth into it?


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

whynotgrl666 said:


> What about gluing small pieces of styrofoam inside the clothing? Than sticking the skewers through the cloth into it?


This is what I was going to say. I would buy or find styrofoam blocks and glue or tape them to the inside of a jacket or shirt. Then just poke the skewers through the clothes. It will look pretty realistic I think.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think I would use wooden skewers or dowel rods just in case you actually get impalled. You could end up looking like a black and blue pincushion later or require a trip to the emergency room. 

I'd look for some sort of plastic tubing that you could color like pins. Maybe you could find some tubing that is threaded on one end and pass it through a cut hole in your costume; and on the inside attach the thread to some nylon sort of bolt. You'd probably need some cardboard squares or circles on the inside in between the bolt and the inside of your fabric to act sort of as a washer ring.

I hope that explanation make sense to those reading it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Another thought. Maybe you could rig something to a series of large snaps. Fabric places like Joann's Fabrics sell kits that let you add snaps to clothing. If you could rig some plastic tubing or even sponge foam "pins" to the outer snap I'm thinking you could snap it on to your costume and then snap it off later.


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I don't think I would use wooden skewers or dowel rods just in case you actually get impalled. You could end up looking like a black and blue pincushion later or require a trip to the emergency room.
> 
> I'd look for some sort of plastic tubing that you could color like pins. Maybe you could find some tubing that is threaded on one end and pass it through a cut hole in your costume; and on the inside attach the thread to some nylon sort of bolt. You'd probably need some cardboard squares or circles on the inside in between the bolt and the inside of your fabric to act sort of as a washer ring.
> 
> I hope that explanation make sense to those reading it.



I like the syrofoam idea and that thought actually popped into my head last night but this makes sense. You're right, I don't want to end up like a real voodoo doll. I wonder if I can put some kind of thin wood between the styrofoam and my skin to prevent that from happening. Plastic tubing might work, if I can find a stiff one. Thanks for the thought (and yes, it made sense to me). Now I am on the hunt for something like that...


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Another thought. Maybe you could rig something to a series of large snaps. Fabric places like Joann's Fabrics sell kits that let you add snaps to clothing. If you could rig some plastic tubing or even sponge foam "pins" to the outer snap I'm thinking you could snap it on to your costume and then snap it off later.


Didn't think of snaps.....That would be great too, I especially like the removable part, they might get annoying and it would be good to be able to take them out easily. 

I'm having a hard time visioning how I could make this work though.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I don't think I would use wooden skewers or dowel rods just in case you actually get impalled. You could end up looking like a black and blue pincushion later or require a trip to the emergency room.
> 
> I'd look for some sort of plastic tubing that you could color like pins. Maybe you could find some tubing that is threaded on one end and cut a hole through your costume and on the inside attach the thread to some nylon sort of bolt. You'd probably need some cardboard on the inside in between the bolt and the inside of your fabric to act sort of as a washer ring.
> 
> I hope that explanation make sense to those reading it.


Ditto what Spookie said, but taking it a step further. You do NOT want something even remotely sharp where it could be accidentally jabbed into your body. Even if you cut the pointy end off, it's stiff enough to do damage. Tubing would also do damage if it's strong enough and you get it jabbed into yourself - so be careful if you go that route.

I'd try some good quality drinking straws and put round balls (ping pong balls) or flat circles of cardboard glued onto them (I'd do the ping pong myself, but the flat topped pins are common too). If you paint the straw metallic silver they'd look like pins. You would need to have a cardboard or similar base attached on the inside to make sure it stands up away from your costume.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

stop being a wimp & use the real thing, just kidding. How about using the large plastic Pixie sticks, empty of course. I think you could even sew through the Plastic.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

last year I had a Voodoo on the Bayou themed party and one of my guests created his voodoo doll costume THE DAY OF THE PARTY! He was the clear winner of the costume contest...he attached his "pins" like someone suggested...glued a styrofoam sheet inside of the shirt and pushed the dowels into it...then, he glued around the holes. Looked pretty strurdy (and great!) to me!

Photo attached


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

moocheex55 said:


> last year I had a Voodoo on the Bayou themed party and one of my guests created his voodoo doll costume THE DAY OF THE PARTY! He was the clear winner of the costume contest...he attached his "pins" like someone suggested...glued a styrofoam sheet inside of the shirt and pushed the dowels into it...then, he glued around the holes. Looked pretty strurdy (and great!) to me!
> 
> Photo attached


*GASP* that's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm still thinking about this LOL!

I was thinking maybe velcro tabs might work. I'd sew one side of the tab (2 part) onto the costume so it doesn't pull off and figure some way to get the "pins" to anchor onto the other tab.


----------



## lorjon (Sep 16, 2010)

pipecleaners would prolly work too. could find them at any dollar or craft store.


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

I did a costume like this a while back and made the costume from burlap (insanely itchy so if revisited would have to scrap that). As for the pins, I took styrofoam balls and attached them to straightened wire hangers. Then I just stuck the "pins" through the burlap.

Also, I made a smaller version of myself and wandered around sticking it with real pins.


----------

